# Relocation with my 13 year old daughter



## Jayelle (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, I own a beauty salon in uk , I'm desperate to relocate with my 13 year old daughter and open another salon abroad. My dad lives in corfu but schooling there is not ideal so I'm looking into Cyprus as an option. Does anyone know how much the schooling is going to cost ?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Private schools are about 3000 euros a term, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi

My daughter is 13 she goes to a private English School in Peyia it costs €100 a week. It is difficult when you have children of this age because it is hard for them to adjust, it's not like back home where you can go to the local shops around the corner or to Matalan, primark etc. We don't have any of them my daughter wants to go back to the UK because we tend to say no more to her here as everything is so expensive when you have teenagers. I suggest if you have a successful business back in the UK think about relocating here it's not what it seems. Ideal if you are retired but with family have a long hard think.

Cherie


----------



## Jayelle (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for replys. £100 a week is totally affordable for schooling. Lack of shops wouldn't bother me at all , I want a simpler life, that's exactly why I want to leave uk, it's changing at an alarming rate And getting my daughter to a simpler life style would not do her any harm at all , in fact it would make her a better person I believe. my dad has lived in greece for 20 years so my daughter knows the Greek life style and she never wants to go back home. I want to build myself a good business which i can retire on in 15 years and now is the perfect time for me to go for it, if id been happy with the life my daughter has in uk id stay but im not. so I'm finding out what I can to get the ball rolling. Thanks for your advice. Much appreciated


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

At the International school of Paphos I believe fees are from around 4k to 7k per year according to the age of the child.

I would however strongly advise that before you make any decisions that you come over to do a some research into whether there is any room for another salon.
Look at different areas to try to ascertain where there may be a need. Some areas have lots of salons and I have seen new ones open and close again within a very short time. 

Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Veronica said:


> At the International school of Paphos I believe fees are from around 4k to 7k per year according to the age of the child.
> 
> I would however strongly advise that before you make any decisions that you come over to do a some research into whether there is any room for another salon.
> Look at different areas to try to ascertain where there may be a need. Some areas have lots of salons and I have seen new ones open and close again within a very short time.
> ...


Forgot to say the name of the private School is TLC Peyia. The private institute, the learning centre Peyia. My daughter is doing very well there.

Cherie


----------



## Jayelle (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi. I'd never open without doing research. Iv been in the business a long time and see salons come and go around me all the time, I'm a hair removal specialist and people drive from other counties to have appointments with me here in uk even though there is 5 other salons in walking distance from my salon. Iv trained with some of the best educators in the world and frankly college trained nvq beauty therapists don't come any where near my level of knowledge and precision so even if there are lots of salons in Cyprus I doubt they will offer the same as me


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

Jayelle said:


> Hi. I'd never open without doing research. Iv been in the business a long time and see salons come and go around me all the time, I'm a hair removal specialist and people drive from other counties to have appointments with me here in uk even though there is 5 other salons in walking distance from my salon. Iv trained with some of the best educators in the world and frankly college trained nvq beauty therapists don't come any where near my level of knowledge and precision so even if there are lots of salons in Cyprus I doubt they will offer the same as me


I would echo the words of caution that have been offered so far. It really is a matter of who you know rather than what you know here, and establishing a salon business will be extremely tough. The salon industry is saturated here and hair removal is competative. I spoke this morning with a Director of one of the many industry training centres here who told me that returns in this field would be in the order of 900euros a month once overheads had been paid. With schooling stripping away half that, you wouldn't have much to live on. Of course if you could also get an income from your UK Salon in addition to the Cyprus venture that would alter the outlook, but on the whole the economic situation here for younger families is just as bleak as that experienced in the UK, and there are no welfare services here to fall back on.


----------



## sunny sunshine (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey Jayelle, I was trying to PM you but don't think I can as new to this forum. I have just returned back from Cyprus and am also looking to emigrate next year with my 10 year old son. So did a lot of looking around and asking questions. I looked at both North and South areas. You sound great at what you do!


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Jayelle said:


> Thanks for replys. £100 a week is totally affordable for schooling. Lack of shops wouldn't bother me at all , I want a simpler life, that's exactly why I want to leave uk, it's changing at an alarming rate And getting my daughter to a simpler life style would not do her any harm at all , in fact it would make her a better person I believe. my dad has lived in greece for 20 years so my daughter knows the Greek life style and she never wants to go back home. I want to build myself a good business which i can retire on in 15 years and now is the perfect time for me to go for it, if id been happy with the life my daughter has in uk id stay but im not. so I'm finding out what I can to get the ball rolling. Thanks for your advice. Much appreciated


Jayelle, we moved over here 2 months and 2 days ago with our 3 children, 3yrs, 8yrs and 12.

The eldest 2 go to St George School in Sea Caves, near Coral Bay, 6 minute drive from our home in Peyia. Cost for both girls is 420euros for eldest and 350 for youngest. THEY BOTH LOVE THE SCHOOL.

Small classes, attentive teachers and an excellent ethos. We checked out all the schools locally before choosing St George, weand the girls, felt it suited them best. 
It is difficult trying to get a new circle of friends but have found the girls have managed this and have both been invited to birthday parties and 'sleep overs'.

Good luck with your move, its a very exciting time, if you need any help pm me.

Steve + Rebecca


----------

